# Dark spots and (dirt?/dust?) on anubias nana



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd cut back on the light.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

To much light and ferts,Anubias are slow grower and do well in low light and shadow areas. They can even thrive without ferts.
10 hours of light is way to much.Cheers


----------



## cronkerman (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations. I swapped out the light I was given with a dimmable LED light (for planted aquariums) that sat much higher than the previous light. This seems to be doing the trick, as the majority of the spots have gone away.


----------

